# Shirt Designs



## Samishii_Kami (Dec 31, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, but I've made some shirt designs for Threadless and I'm looking to get some votes and comments on them here:
http://www.threadless.com/profile/1751804/Kamishii

All of them (as of when I am first posting this) were made traditionally first and edited in Photoshop.
And all of them are animal related right now!

Unfortunately you need a Threadless account to vote, so if you are willing, you can join with this link: http://www.threadless.com?streetteam=Kamishii

There is nothing I can do to change the designs now, but you are welcome to comment on them here as well (it just wont go into scoring)



Also, if this is not the right place for this, please let me know where would be better so I can relocate the thread.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 31, 2011)

Threadless T's look like a strange art gallery that has no popular artists, but you're forced to go because of school, and you're brought into the gift-shop where to no-one's surprise, everything is overpriced; there hangs multitudes of abstract shirts that makes you question if people _actually _buy these odd and poorly priced shirts.  

((However noted, that some Threadless T's are reasonably priced, yet still have the same feel as above))


----------



## Thaily (Dec 31, 2011)

Strong words, considering your ah.. Gallery, Lastdirewolf.


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm going to leave Last's post there because everyone is welcome to their opinions, but I will have to disagree.
If the site was that bad, they wouldn't be paying artists $2k for each design they get printed or even $500 if they come up with a printable slogan and a chance at $20k.
No on is forcing anyone to do anything.
Also, how is $10 overpriced for a shirt? Granted you can get cheaper shirts elsewhere, but the art isn't going to be the same and you wont find them at department stores. $20 a shirt is kinda steep, but that's why I wait for deals which are almost always circulating.
Another point, you don't have a be a popular artist to make great art worthy of other people wanting to buy.
What's wrong with abstract? Also, there are PLENTY that aren't abstract anyway.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 31, 2011)

Thaily said:


> Strong words, considering your ah.. Gallery, Lastdirewolf.



I'm not trying to sell, get prizes, or accomplish anything with my work. I shall draw stick figures 83 Or roll a marble around a box with paint atop a white piece of paper.



Samishii_Kami said:


> I'm going to leave Last's post there because everyone is welcome to their opinions, but I will have to disagree.
> If the site was that bad, they wouldn't be paying artists $2k for each design they get printed or even $500 if they come up with a printable slogan and a chance at $20k.
> No on is forcing anyone to do anything.
> Also, how is $10 overpriced for a shirt? Granted you can get cheaper shirts elsewhere, but the art isn't going to be the same and you wont find them at department stores. $20 a shirt is kinda steep, but that's why I wait for deals which are almost always circulating.
> ...



I don't think you can remove my post, but yeah.

I went through some Threadless T's last night, and I was seeing 20 bucks a pop, plus shipping and all that, rounding out to like 25-30$ for a shirt. I didn't see a price on the ones you posted, so eh, sorry for being confused about that. 10$ is pretty good for a graphic tee. 

I know you don't have to be a popular artist to make great art, but the reference I was making wasn't about popularity, it was about familiarity. Sorta...my whole post's idea was missed it seems >>


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 31, 2011)

Samishii_Kami said:


> I'm going to leave Last's post there because everyone is welcome to their opinions, but I will have to disagree.
> If the site was that bad, they wouldn't be paying artists $2k for each design they get printed or even $500 if they come up with a printable slogan and a chance at $20k.
> No on is forcing anyone to do anything.
> Also, how is $10 overpriced for a shirt? Granted you can get cheaper shirts elsewhere, but the art isn't going to be the same and you wont find them at department stores. $20 a shirt is kinda steep, but that's why I wait for deals which are almost always circulating.
> ...



Well crowdsourcing is the way to go. I'm not gonna tell people not to go on Threadless or whatnot, but it seems the one winning is Threadless. You "might get" $2k you know...for spec work...


----------



## Thaily (Dec 31, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I'm not trying to sell, get prizes, or accomplish anything with my work.



And it shows.
$10 is pretty good for a shirt, and though the illustrations aren't entirely to my taste, they're not bad drawings.
Enjoy never aspiring.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 1, 2012)

Thaily said:


> And it shows.



Am I supposed to be offended, or is that supposed to shut me up or something? Your opinion means nothing to me.


----------



## Thaily (Jan 1, 2012)

Nor does anyone else's obviously. I'm just saying, enjoy your life


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 1, 2012)

Take your personal bickering elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Jan 1, 2012)

Arshes: Cute comic, and I do understand that. I'm not spending my life to try and make shirt designs. The ones I have submitted are edited versions of art I had already made and I figured I would give it a shot on a shirt. It's more of opportunistic submissions to submit while I'm on break from college and if/when they lose, then alright. I'll be upset, but not heartbroken, I know my stuff isn't all that. If just one wins, awesome, I've got some tuition money and I'll be happy with just that. If I happen to make more designs in the future, they will likely be like the others in that they were intended for other purposes but i felt might work for a shirt.
And of course Threadless is winning, they're a business and I wouldn't expect them to want to lose anything. They get thousands of designs submitted to them for free and they only have to pay for one's they choose. Such is the way with these contest type things.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

Of course they're a business, but the difference is they pay a far smaller fraction than one would if doing design.
People think "well not so bad" but when these business mottos flourish, it kills and waters down money for these jobs because, "hey if Threadless does this, why should we pay our designers the wages they should"


----------



## Samishii_Kami (Jan 2, 2012)

Like I said, I get it. On another scale there are artists who do commissions for ridiculously cheap prices because they are trying to get some "quick" cash for how much time and effort they spend which causes naive commissioners to expect those low prices from everyone and they scoff when they see more expensive work. (Except from those extremely in demand artists who can afford to charge what their work is actually worth).
But it is something that is hard to pass up for a lot of artists, especially younger artists or just those who could really use the cash and don't have the contacts or influence to get an actual design/illustration job at the moment. I feel bad for those who spend most of their time on spec-work, but it happens. Art is a hobby for me, but if I can make some money from it, then great, if not, then I tried just like everyone else.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 2, 2012)

At least with commissions its individuals. With threadless you just support a business that shouldn't be doing that. 

I know "you get it" but still help the downfall along by supporting businesses that do this.


----------

